# Rocky Top 2017



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey All!

I'm organizing a competition in Gatlinburg, TN at Rocky Top World Sports!
Come compete December 2nd and 3rd! This competition will be different from other 2-day competitions held often in the US. It'll have Round 1s on day 1 and Finals on day 2 (for the most part).

There's a $20 entry fee and a limit of 80 competitors. So sign up soon!

The event list consist of: Rubik's Cube, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5(tent), 6x6, 7x7, BLD, FMC, OH, Feet, Mega, Pyra, Clock, Skewb, Squan, and 4 BLD.

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RockyTop2017

Hope to see you all there.
-Jacob


----------

